# Perils of cycling in California



## Martin Canty (May 31, 2017)

This one just popped up in my news feed.....

http://www.bicycling.com/culture/pr...ial&utm_term=918352115&utm_campaign=Bicycling


----------



## Copepod (May 31, 2017)

Glad there aren't bears on British roads. Near Cambridge, a squirrel, intent on fallen hawthorn berries which had fallen from hedge between golf course and cycle path, once into my right foot. Surprisingly uncomfortable for me - and I bet the squirrel got a headache!


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 31, 2017)

The worst I've had are close calls with kamikaze pheasants and suicidal squirrels.

In spite of the car being king in the US, California seems to be one place encouraging cycling and eco friendly transport. 

*Warning - not suitable for those easily shocked*.   No bears involved in this one but this is Tom Skujins crashing at 50mph near San Jose from the Tour of California a couple of weeks ago.  Absolutely horrendous to watch.  Why they allowed him to carry on I'll never know.  Luckily he was then taken to hospital - he was concussed and with a broken collarbone and is now recovering.






That must have been painful but at least he was able to see the lighter side of it.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 31, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> California seems to be one place encouraging cycling


They have turned Big Bear (where I live) into a cycling mecca, with a number of big cycling events throughout the summer. Just the other week we hosted the AMGEN time trial again. Unfortunately there is not a great network of bike trails dedicated for foot & bike traffic.... For that the Gold Star (from what I have seen) goes to Mammoth Lakes. Having said that, we do have hundreds of miles of multi-use backcountry trails which (if you are into mountain biking) is awesome!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> The worst I've had are close calls with kamikaze pheasants and suicidal squirrels.
> 
> In spite of the car being king in the US, California seems to be one place encouraging cycling and eco friendly transport.
> 
> ...


Good grief!  He was very lucky not to get hit when he staggered back across the road - the guy with the wheel must have been a bit thick not to realise that he was in no state to continue and kept him to the side of the road!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Good grief!  He was very lucky not to get hit when he staggered back across the road - the guy with the wheel must have been a bit thick not to realise that he was in no state to continue and kept him to the side of the road!



Yes, that was a neutral service guy i.e. assists riders from any team when the team car is elsewhere.  If his team car had been there then they wouldn't have let him continue.  Even so, as you say common sense should have meant the neutral service stopped him from riding as it was clear to anyone he shouldn't have carried on. Glad he's recovering though.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 1, 2017)

Ti Ti legs ??  Jelly legs


----------

